# Copake Auction Bicycle Auction



## Phallon1 (May 18, 2021)

Hey there hope you are all well, just a heads up our catalog went live today for our online June 26th, 29th Annual Bicycle Auction, 840 lots! We have multiple ways to participate on our website. Also can store things until they can be picked up or recommend shippers. We are also having another bicycle auction September 25th and hope to have a live sale and swap meet for that event! Hope its OK to post this here, please reach out to us with any questions! While this years sale is different because its online we are happy to present it and we have some amazing objects offered! Please reach out to me or my father with any questions, items are in storage until we get through our June 5th sale so won't have material out until after that sale!


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up, Seth.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 18, 2021)

29th Annual Bicycle Auction | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Buy At Auction. Colnago Men's Bicycle, Rare 1889 Psycho Safety Tandem, Vintage Columbia Banner, 19th c. Boneshaker, Masi Men's Bicycle, Cyclometer, Viner Men's Bicycle, Safety Bicycle Inkwell, 1892 Columbia Bicycle Poster, 1911 Iver Johnson Truss Frame Bicycle, C. 1890's Clipper High Wheel...




					copakeauction.hibid.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2021)

Already been through the online catalog twice refining my bid list! I'm looking forward to this one. I also have my questions ready. V/ Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2021)

Some fantastic items being offered.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for posting !


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 20, 2021)

There goes the budget .... be nice to get a few ...Happy bidding to All !!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2021)

I'll admit after the 2019, it's a little disappointing in terms of vintage utility/3-speed content. I think I'll sit this one out. Maybe next year... 2019 had some really nice 3-speeds from Schwinn and Raleigh. If you like road bikes though, this one looks really good. I'm just not as much a road bike guy.


----------



## kccomet (May 20, 2021)

on a winning bid do you have to arrange your own shipping or will they ship in house


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2021)

kccomet said:


> on a winning bid do you have to arrange your own shipping or will they ship in house



All the info is on the Copake web site.


----------



## alexander55 (May 22, 2021)

Studying the catalog. Making my wishlist.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 22, 2021)

kccomet said:


> on a winning bid do you have to arrange your own shipping or will they ship in house



Get ahold of @kirk thomas , he is willing to pick up from copake and ship to you as a service.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 23, 2021)

The 39 Zep and the child's Mercury wagon are the best lots in my opinion.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2021)

CWCMAN said:


> The 39 Zep and the child's Mercury wagon are the best lots in my opinion.



Unless you like road bikes--there are some sweet nuggets in that pile! The Zep is the best balloon tire bike and I expect some strong action on it. Unfortunately with 18% auction fee plus sales tax 8%? once you start running a number up its easy to get over the money--oh yea shipping too! V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (May 23, 2021)

No road bikes for me, but yeah, a good offering if your into that.

I do agree though, once the bidding is over, you have to factor in fees, tax and shipping. I can see it going beyond its overall value, but if you have to have it, who cares. It’s only money.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 25, 2021)

Enjoyed the catalog, helped me identify a scooter I've had for a few year but missing the decal.  Loved the Zep.

-mike


----------



## MEW1359 (May 25, 2021)

Hate to see this advertised so much lol ha. Lots of people with lots of cash to spend. Prices are going to go up, up, and up. Good luck.


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2021)

That Nebo/New Haven handlebar clock is a pretty sweet, and scarcely seen item.



Don’t be shy on that one.
When was the last opportunity you had to buy one of those?


----------



## Hardrider (Jun 6, 2021)

Really fabulous Roadmaster restoration on the auction list.  Congradulations to a super restorer for the new paint, chrome, rubber, leather etc.  Example of what can be achieved with hard work on the details of that era's bikes.


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 10, 2021)

For me it is just a matter of restraint and sensible reason.  With a bunch of 70/80s lightweights (and others), I've finally reached a storage issue.  This Auction is not the place for bargains.  And my search for vintage *Grail rides* has become more an issue of *tires, *saddles, shoes, bars&hoods.

But it sure makes for nice eye candy 🙂 and pleasant dream fantasies.  When I Win the Lottery, ...the price won't matter.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hardrider said:


> Really fabulous Roadmaster restoration on the auction list.  Congradulations to a super restorer for the new paint, chrome, rubber, leather etc.  Example of what can be achieved with hard work on the details of that era's bikes.



If your talking about this one then I would have to disagree. The details and level of workmanship is what separates an amateur restoration from a quality restoration. Anytime I see one of these cheap Persons repo saddles it tells me corners were cut. The paint pattern is not correct on this bike, the braces are painted, grips are wrong, the badge is not painted correctly and held on with pop rivets-c'mon man , I'm not sure the bars and stem are correct, and it appears someone chromed the seat binder. This is just the quick once over. You are right--it's the details and whoever restored this bike missed them. All that aside not a bad looking bike and Copake is the place to get the best money but no reserve auctions can be crap shoots. There will be bikes that surprise us in both ways in this auction--under/over achieving. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> For me it is just a matter of restraint and sensible reason.  With a bunch of 70/80s lightweights (and others), I've finally reached a storage issue.  This Auction is not the place for bargains.  And my search for vintage *Grail rides* has become more an issue of *tires, *saddles, shoes, bars&hoods.
> 
> But it sure makes for nice eye candy 🙂 and pleasant dream fantasies.  When I Win the Lottery, ...the price won't matter.



I'm still hoping there might be a couple of bargains in there but with advance bidding it sure does lessen the chances. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2021)

“C,mon-Man!🤣
Thanks, Shawn!
I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> “C,mon-Man!🤣
> Thanks, Shawn!
> I needed a good laugh.



I'm sure someone will have heartburn with my response but if you're going to hype something then make sure you know what you're looking at. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 11, 2021)

There are at least a dozen vintage lightweights in my size to bid on.  Thankfully, most of them are a bit too small.
@Freqman1 - no heartburn with your reply.  I admire your optimism.  I put in 2 bids on bikes with no minimum, fully expecting to lose.


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 13, 2021)

Unfortunately for the balloon collectors, Copake has not as many as it has in the past.


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 13, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> For me it is just a matter of restraint and sensible reason.  With a bunch of 70/80s lightweights (and others), I've finally reached a storage issue.  This Auction is not the place for bargains.  And my search for vintage *Grail rides* has become more an issue of *tires, *saddles, shoes, bars&hoods.
> 
> But it sure makes for nice eye candy 🙂 and pleasant dream fantasies.  When I Win the Lottery, ...the price won't matter.



If you win the lottery which is even a bigger dream you won't care about bike anymore..


----------



## Oilit (Jun 13, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> If you win the lottery which is even a bigger dream you won't care about bike anymore..



Maybe you won't, but I beg to disagree! If I had stupid money, I would get stupid on bikes and be happy as a pig with his snout buried in the trough!


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 13, 2021)

No you wouldn't....


----------



## Oilit (Jun 13, 2021)

jrapoza said:


> No you wouldn't....



Give me a few million and let's see.


----------



## Hardrider (Jun 14, 2021)

My suggestion is based on 2021 conditions for restorers, as the original factories, tools, workmen and materials are long gone and cannot be replicated.  No one can make a living as a bike restorer, it is just a hobby of folks who like the old timers for what they offer.  You can take any 100 point restoration and find one or more deviation from the original, so lets have some fun with a great hobby and recognize quality where it exists today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hardrider said:


> My suggestion is based on 2021 conditions for restorers, as the original factories, tools, workmen and materials are long gone and cannot be replicated.  No one can make a living as a bike restorer, it is just a hobby of folks who like the old timers for what they offer.  You can take any 100 point restoration and find one or more deviation from the original, so lets have some fun with a great hobby and recognize quality where it exists today.



I am taking into account 2021. While I do agree there is no such thing as a perfect restoration this particular bike is not hard or difficult to restore correctly. The correct seat is pretty easy to find and getting one restored is easy too as there are at least a few guys with the skills and stamps to do it right. The correct paint pattern is easy to replicate, getting the braces cad plated is not a problem, and for God's sake a couple of head badge screws are not hard to find or expensive. As I said its not a bad looking bike but this is not a quality restoration by any standard as too many easy short cuts were taken and someone obviously didn't pay attention to the details as you say they did. Lastly there are a couple of guys here who do make at least a good part of their living doing exacting restorations--not cheap but quality never is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 14, 2021)

If I win the lottery, the bike collection criteria would become more exclusive.  With another home or two - the variety of bikes could only increase.  Mountain home = ebike.  Home in flat lands = single + 3speeds.  Cars, motorcycles, boats, watches, guns, jewelry, etc never had much appeal to me.  Business trips for decades satisfied my need to 'see the world'.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 14, 2021)

There were some restorations done, back in the 1980/90's, that may have not been quite right, but that was due to a lack of info.
Easy to judge now because of more info.
If you don't like it, don't bid on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> There were some restorations done, back in the 1980/90's, that may have not been quite right, but that was due to a lack of info.
> Easy to judge now because of more info.
> If you don't like it, don't bid on it.



I never intended to bid on this bike Bob. My response was to the post referring to this bike as a "Really fabulous Roadmaster restoration on the auction list. Congradulations to a super restorer for the new paint, chrome, rubber, leather etc. Example of what can be achieved with hard work on the details of that era's bikes." Clearly nothing more than an amateur restoration. V/r Shawn


----------

